# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Red Electrica de España publica el informe 2018

## Jonasino

Informe del Sistema Eléctrico Español 2018
Red Eléctrica de España presenta una nueva edición del Informe del sistema eléctrico español que publica con carácter anual desde su constitución como TSO en 1985. La presente publicación ofrece una visión general de las principales magnitudes y ratios estadísticos del funcionamiento del sistema eléctrico en el 2018, así como una evolución de los últimos años.

Informe completo:
https://www.ree.es/sites/default/fil...c_ree_2018.pdf
Documento de síntesis:
https://www.ree.es/sites/default/fil...s_ree_2018.pdf

----------

F. Lázaro (04-dic-2019),HUESITO (01-jul-2019),perdiguera (08-jul-2019)

----------

